
Show HN: IT Maturity Models – request for comments - jph
Hi HN, I am working on enterprise IT maturity models, and the work in progress may be useful to some of you:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLScLp6atgbi1UzWDZopBbk4nQPjcZDrjFN0r0qtk8usE7d1nrg&#x2F;viewform<p>This is a Google form that is a self-assessment of IT maturity. The text is thanks to the IT Capability Maturity Framework by the Innovation Value Institute (IVI).<p>Constructive criticism is welcome, such as how to make the Google form more useful, or additional questions, or alternate maturity models, or feedback on how you use concepts like this in your company, etc.<p>Thanks!
======
jph
Link:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScLp6atgbi1UzWDZopB...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScLp6atgbi1UzWDZopBbk4nQPjcZDrjFN0r0qtk8usE7d1nrg/viewform)

